# stocking help



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

I've worked up a list of new world-american cichlids that i like, but im unsure what species will go together.

firemouth, Green Texas, black convict, Rainbow, jack Dempsey, Tiger oscar, Salvini, Double full red cakatoo, Managunese, Texas, Red oscar, Green terror, Electric blue jack Dempsey, Blue, acara, Archocentrus Sajica, Astaherous Rhytisma, Red texas, Red terror, Port, Orange head, Ram, Wolf, Jaguar.

I would like to get about 20 in my 150 gal,


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

You have listed a very broad list of cichlids you have many different stocking optiions for your 150 but im afraid having 20 cichlids in this tank is a bit unreasonable. I would pick a favorite fish or 2 and go from there to see what stocking options you have for certain fishr


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

i would like to have a firemouth, Electric blue Jack Dempsey, convict, red terror, Salvini, and an oscar or two.


----------



## montellp (Jun 9, 2012)

electric blues shouldnt be in with really aggresive a normal jd could


----------



## Boldstone (Sep 14, 2007)

The oscars wouldn't fit for long, maybe by themselves with one dither or two.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

so no oscars at all?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Oscars get huge and 2 would claim the entire tank and then some.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

i was doing some research in the profiles section, every cichlid that was on that list each one has their own req and their all different, and most are highly aggressive. Im more confused now that i was before. I want to get 2 to start the tank but donn which ones?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

If you pick a favorite well help you stock around it. It can be very confusing sometimes.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

Flame mouth or red terror


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Fire mouth arent as agressive so lets start there. I would add a jack dempsey, a nicaragua cichlid and possibly a convict. *** never had red tertor before so cant comment other than I hear they are mean.


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

I read in the profile's that jack Dempsey's were highly aggressive, won't he take over the tank?


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

They are all aggressive


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

4 sounds like a good start, how long should I wait bf I add a few more?


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel that wih the real agg. fish i like to get them in together pretty fast so they can grow together. Still pretty new to cichlids but has worked so far. JD arnt as agg. as some of the others you have listed but would only get one so they dont start to spawn. I also understand that spawning cons will destroy other fish so would stick to one. I like honduran red point instead of cons. More blue and better attitude


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you thought of a mixed community tank with maybe a severum electric blue jd and maybe a few more mild tempered fish. I have a red spot sev, rotkeil sev, ebjd, firemouth, 5barbs in my 75


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

which ones are the very - Highly aggressive ones, so i can avoid them..


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

That sound like something I can do keep one or two aggressive and the rest non aggressive.


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would get the mild ones a bit larger than aggressive ones except for ebjds who need to be king of the tank in most cases


----------



## tedf (Jul 29, 2012)

I just got my pump today a 1200 gph, or should I have gotten a 1900 gph? I'm. Going to be filling the aquarium on Saturday and cycling after that. U have any advice or suggestion's?


----------

